# Questions about surf fishing in Naples/general Help



## tulisiak.2 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi! I am an avid freshwater bass, walleye and northern pike angler who is just getting into surf fishing. I have previously dabbled in surf fishing with some 7 foot MH and H freshwater rods and was relitivly sucessful in catching some flounder type fish 1-3 lb range, sheepshead 1/2-2 lb range, several small snook, and some whiting. Anyways I have only fished in naples beause i have family that lives down there. I am going to visit again from march 18-27 I am planning on purchasing some "real" surf gear. I want to get more serious and I am looking into a 10 foot premier st. croix M rod and a Penn SSg 550 (15oz, 275 yards of 12 lb test capacity). Does this rod/reel combo seem legitimate for the area I will be fishing in and is it okay to use braided line for surf casting (ie Magibraid spectra fiber or Spiderwire)? Are the Penn power stick surf rods any good and what size would be a good match for the reel I am looking at? Finally, I have previously used a simple fish finder rig with pyramid sinker, and shrimp/small bait fish, is this a good technique and do you have any suggestions?

Thank you 
Kyle


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi Kyle,

If you are going for small species like flounder, pompano etc. I think a small tackle gear would suffice ie:
Rod- 8 ft okuma solaris IM6 graphite rode 15-30 lb, 1/2 -3 oz. I own this rod and I luv the cork grip hand and the detailing on it. 

Reel- I am a big fan of Daiwa reels . For the size of fish you are interested I recommend Daiwa black gold BG 30 or BG20 spinner the weight range is about 14.9 oz to 16.9 oz
Berkly Fireline 14lbs 125 yards.

Good luck & Tight lines Tarponman62


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Continuation of Part 1

If you are going for distance and bigger fish go with a Tica 10 ft 12-30lb 2-8 oz, graphite w/ cord handle (1/3 price of St. Croix) for the same power. For a reel go with Daiwa sealine sl x20 hv 210 yds/ 20 lbs fireline.

I like pyrmid sinkers for surf 5-6 oz calm water, 8oz for rough surf (or use a satellite sinker).

Check out digital dagger.com for best prices on tackle.
Good Luck Tarponman62


----------



## tulisiak.2 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey thanks for the great advice. I asked around about the Daiwa BG at some local shops around here and recieved even more recs. I think I am going to pick up a BG 20 and combo it with an 8 footer like you mentioned. But I am also going to get into some of the long distance stuff for a new experience. Who knows I might even pull something big out of the surf haha. Thanks again.
Kyle


----------

